# Cannot playback the audio stream:



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello,

I am trying to play the songs on Windows Media Player and it does not play so I had a look at 'Speech' in control panel where I clicked 'Audio Output' the folllowing error comes up!!!

Cannot play back the audio stream:
No audio hardware is available on the hardware, or the hardware is not responding

Can someone help me here???

Thanks!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and show hidden devices and see if there is any yellow alongside of anything


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello, I checked the hidden files but there is nothing yellow on anyside???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check you have the codecs
http://www.updatexp.com/sherlock-codec-detective.html


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello Are you talking about question mark(?) with yellow colour.
If yes, than I have found the following things which have yellow colour question mark:

?Other devices
?Base system Device
?Base system Device
?Ethernet Controller 
?Mass Storage Controller
?Multimedia Audio Controller
?Network Controller
?PCI Modem 
?Video Controller
?Video Controller(VGA Compatibility)

Please help,

Thanks!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run your m/b setup cd


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

u mean motherboard CD>?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes most of things you have listed looks like you have done a reformat and have not run the m/b cd to reinstall them


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hey, I have done it eventually
I was just going through D: drive & there was a folders containing Drivers, when I opened, it was Soundmax. I run it and it started working.

Dai, lemme ask u something here. I have a old nx5000 hp laptop.
I run m/b cd b4 i find the driver folder. But m/b cd did not recognised any drivers which was in yellow colour. Everytime when I ran that CD to re-install and upgrade drivers it says 'Hardware Not Found'?????

Is it because my laptop is too old and all drivers in m/b are newly updated???

Thanks!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i know very little on laptops post it in the laptop section
check the hp site for a driver download


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

cheers,


----------

